# insulation or electric first?



## steel (Feb 20, 2007)

Definately do the electrical first. And for the love of God, do not let beer geek know if your outlets are more than 12' apart.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*steel*

I second that one, don't tell beer geek,

Love your sense of humour steel.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

They're right, don't tell me that you're too stupid to follow code. I'm sure the private message told you to just make things up as you go along.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

And to answer the question, pull the wire first. It's easier to separate the insulation than it is to move the wire around it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You should always install your wiring and plumbing before insulation. 

Insulation will be in the way. Not to mention that you will be 'out of sequence' for your inspections.

What I mean is that, you need to have your framing inspection before your insulation can be installed and inspected. 
....and, you need to have your electrical inspected and ok'd, in order to have your framing inspection.

The reason for this (framing inpsection coming after electrical Insp.) is to make sure that plumbers and electricians have not drilled thru any structural members in such a way as to compromise their ability to support weight loads. (It has happened)

The framing inspection then comes before the insulation inspection...so that the inspector can actually *see* the framing (which would be difficult to see and inspect, if there were insulation up)


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the inf, and nope, I wouldn't think of disregarding code......


----------

